# bifocal glasses



## DeltaBuck (Apr 16, 2008)

My father in-law is constantly complaining about being able to focus properly to shoot accurate enough for target archery. He started shooting last year and shoots pretty good. I want to start shooting league with him at a new local range. He wants to know if there is something he needs to do eg certain glasses for focal point etc. He has a stigmatism so it effects both far and near. If he tries to focus on the pin he sees 3 targets. He can't remember what it looks like when he focuses on the target. He will shoot again soon so I can pass that on. Any and all help is greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## kevinXforce (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello:

Normally, astigmatism can be partially provided for in a prescription, at least to the degree that the shooter can LEARN which part of the distorted point of aim should be trusted. I've shot with Olympic level rifle shooters that saw the bull's-eye as a "coke bottle" shape and learned which part of it to "see"
for a reliable sight picture.

In your case, I strongly suggest that you locate an optomitist with considerable archery experience. Many, otherwise excellent, eye doctors do not understand such issues when targets are involved. Mine has me bring my bow to her examination room for such work.

Perhaps you could consult the various target archery organizations for names of doctors they recommend. Maybe Bernie Pellerite at RobinHoodVideo's on the Internet, would have some suggestions.

Remember, technically, our vision allows one to focus on only ONE POINT at a time. Trying to focus on PIN and BULL means that you are switching your focus POINT back and forth, which is NOT good.

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## hoosierhunter1 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Any thoughts on Multi-Focal contacts*

I am 48 and have only had to wear glasses for the last few years. 

Lets just say I have several brand new sets of bi focal glasses on the shelf in closet. I am near sighted but with that correction I have to have reader also.I just cant adjust to wearing glasses. This past spring I tried multi focal contacts. Thay are the cats meow for me.

I hunted turkey and bow/gun hunted all of deer season and the only negative I encountered was a bit of dry eyes in the wind. but my distance focus and refocus in my bow site was excellent..:beer:


----------



## kevinXforce (Nov 22, 2009)

Good comments, HoosierHunter:

I used to live up your way.

Anyway, I also use multifocals or "progressives" as they may be called. 

1. It is CRITICAL that the IPD or interpupilary distance be EXACT because the WIDTH of the intermediate focus range is about 9MM's. It is NOT unusual for the distance to be less than "dead on" or different for the leftand right eye from the center of your nose, so insist that it be measured CAREFULLY and repeated a couple times. Then make a note of it RIGHT then and have it remeasured before the new glasses are adjusted when delivered. The way I've self-tested this is to close one eye and look at intermediate distance printing and then, without moving my head, close the first and open the second eye to be sure things are equally sharp. Sometimes one eye is sharp and the other eye is not. Don't LEAVE until things are right. Be suspicious of the "use them for a while and you'll get used to them" comment. That CAN be true or not. Leave the door open to come right back in a couple days if something's bothering you. 

2. If the prescription for diopters is above about 2.75 for farsighted folks, the thickness of the lenses and their curvature makes for a bit more distortion. This increases the need for very precise IPD AND the DISTANCE demarkation (sp?) line across the top segment of the lenses. BE SURE the glasses are properly adjusted for this when you receive them. TAKE the TIME to get this correct.

3. Then, attach some sort of tension strap or band to the ends of the "temples" to hold the glasses GENTLY UP on one's nose, where they must BE for proper alignment. Otherwise, tilting one's head and the shock of the release can cause the glasses to slip down a bit each shot and then you may be into a blurry situation.

Regards,

Kevin


----------



## DeltaBuck (Apr 16, 2008)

*Glasses*

Thanks for the advice Kevin! :thumbs_up


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

I had to get my first set of bifocals last year, and trying to shoot with a pin was just about impossible. I switched to a Tru Spot scope, which has a magnified center circle of either 1/4" or 3/8" diameter, available in a variety of magnifications. For me, the 8x did the trick. Now, I don't have to choose between the pin or the target--I concentrate on the magnified portion of the target instead. It made a WORLD of difference for me!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Just my thought, but has he considered just using single vision glasses for shooting?


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

russ said:


> Just my thought, but has he considered just using single vision glasses for shooting?


 Good point! Besides the Tru Spot scope, I also got a set of distance-only glasses for shooting. My bifocals are the ones with no lines, and there are very definite spots where the focus is most crisp and that "sweet spot" is nowhere near the edge of my lens that I look through when I shoot. The single-vision lenses are much clearer across the whole lens so they are much better for everything but close-up stuff (like filling out my score card! LOL!).


----------

